# Sigma 120-300m F2.8 DG OS HSM (S) First review



## jimmy kamballur (May 11, 2013)

Sigma 120-300m F2.8 DG OS HSM (S) First review on net
http://camerarumors.blogspot.in/2013/05/13-sigma-120-300m-f28-dg-os-hsm-review.html


----------



## Apop (May 12, 2013)

''Compared to the previous 120-300, IQ has improved in overall sharpness and contrast (especially at wider apertures). This new (S) lens produces good contrast, punchy colours, good sharpness and lovely creamy bokeh (as seen from the review photos here). To my eyes, it is on par with the highly regarded Canon 70-200L f2.8 IS II, and trails closely behind the Canon 300L f2.8 II (losing out in bokeh and slight sharpness). ''


Hmm so maybe they did change something in the design? or may sample variation in the last version be an explanation.


----------



## candyman (May 12, 2013)

Interesting review.


Is this version of the lens an update on 
http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/629-sigma120300f28oseos?start=2


I noticed the (S) in the naming of the lens. I may have missed something here?


----------



## Satya (May 12, 2013)

Following their product realignment and QC improvements, Sigma grouped all their lenses into C (Contemporary), A (Art) and S (Sport). New lenses have one of these letters after all the other acronyms. Sometimes they spell it out like 35mm f/1.4 Art.


----------



## noncho (May 12, 2013)

Nice lens, but not working well with TC is not nice...


----------



## Albi86 (May 12, 2013)

noncho said:


> Nice lens, but not working well with TC is not nice...



The previous version worked far better with Sigma TCs than with other brands. It might be the case as it took the 2x TC quite well.


----------



## candyman (May 12, 2013)

Satya said:


> Following their product realignment and QC improvements, Sigma grouped all their lenses into C (Contemporary), A (Art) and S (Sport). New lenses have one of these letters after all the other acronyms. Sometimes they spell it out like 35mm f/1.4 Art.




Thanks. Got it.


----------



## brad-man (May 12, 2013)

Why can I not stop looking at this lens. I _already_ have a 100-400L, 70-200 f/4L IS, 70-200 f/2.8L ll and a 300 f/4L IS. Please, no more reviews and no more sample shots of this very tempting thing that I certainly have no need of. _Jeez, do I have a problem ?_...


----------



## pdirestajr (May 12, 2013)

I have a very hard time dropping this much money on a 3rd party lens. The new Sigma 35mm was as much as I can justify- and I love that lens!


----------



## brad-man (May 12, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> I have a very hard time dropping this much money on a 3rd party lens. The new Sigma 35mm was as much as I can justify- and I love that lens!



I also have the 35 f/1.4. That's _why_ I can't stop looking at this, and can't stop thinking about the rumored 135. I need to know whether the 35 Art was the_ apex_ or the _new standard_ of Sigma.


----------



## candyman (May 12, 2013)

candyman said:


> Satya said:
> 
> 
> > Following their product realignment and QC improvements, Sigma grouped all their lenses into C (Contemporary), A (Art) and S (Sport). New lenses have one of these letters after all the other acronyms. Sometimes they spell it out like 35mm f/1.4 Art.
> ...




Just saw that there is a huge price difference as well.
The 'old' one is selling for about 2000 euro.
The new one is being offered for 3500 euro. That is in the Netherlands


----------



## 9VIII (May 12, 2013)

In an interview one of the Sigma executives said that the optical formula for this lens is the same as the previous, that this is just an upgrade in the housing.

Maybe the comments on improved performance are comparing this lens with the older non-OS version?
If not, then that's very encouraging as the OS version was already very good.

This lens is the cheapest 300f2.8 there is, and it's a zoom. If you don't have the Canon 300f2.8 then this should be a very tempting lens indeed.


----------



## brad-man (May 12, 2013)

9VIII said:


> In an interview one of the Sigma executives said that the optical formula for this lens is the same as the previous, that this is just an upgrade in the housing.
> 
> Maybe the comments on improved performance are comparing this lens with the older non-OS version?
> If not, then that's very encouraging as the OS version was already very good.
> ...



Part of the point of the _new_ Sigma is better quality control. I have read quite a few reputable reviews giving this lens exceptionally high marks, some even comparing it to the venerable 70-200L ll. So if all/most new copies of this lens are at least as good as the best of the "old" version, then this will truly be a formidable tool.


----------



## jrista (May 12, 2013)

I just have to say, it's good to see third-party lens manufacturers stepping up their game. They played the "cheap alternative" for so long that so many people would refuse to buy their lenses due to the cheaper quality. It looks like several of Sigma's new lenses are really starting to rival the kind of quality we get out of Canon's brand-name lenses, even some L-series lenses. That is good competition, and only bodes well for the consumer.


----------



## AdamJ (May 12, 2013)

It would have been good if the new material for the casing had reduced the weight but it's actually put on 450g. Here's a comparison to give some context to its weight:

EF 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II 1,490g
EF 300mm f/2.8 IS II 2,400g
EF 500mm f/4 IS II 3,190g
Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS S 3,390g
EF 400mm f/2.8 IS II 3,850g
EF 600mm f/4 IS II 3,920g


----------



## Apop (May 13, 2013)

http://www.casopis-foto.cz/prvni-dojmy-sigma-120%E2%80%93300-f28-dg-os-hsm-s/


translated : http://www.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.casopis-foto.cz%2Fprvni-dojmy-sigma-120%25E2%2580%2593300-f28-dg-os-hsm-s%2F


Another review


----------



## aznable (May 13, 2013)

9VIII said:


> Maybe the comments on improved performance are comparing this lens with the older non-OS version?
> If not, then that's very encouraging as the OS version was already very good.



_Having owned & used the second generation Sigma 120-300..._

no he is comparing with the OS version


----------



## swhitney (Jun 3, 2013)

A question to those who have handled or purchased this lens:

I am curious... saw a listing on the Sigma site for this lens, and looked at "accessories." Saw one of the accessories is a tripod mounting collar with foot.... so.... does the lens come with this item, or are they splitting out all the items that used to be included with a lens purchase as accessories in order to lower the list price???? I could not find a "included in the box" list. Also, does this come with a case?? (I guess it also begs the question, are caps included as well)

the lens does look pretty awesome and I can't wait to handle it!

thank you for your input !!


----------



## meenanm (Jun 10, 2013)

Received mine on Wednesday. Yes, the tripod ring is included. It is better than the previous version and includes strap mounts if you carry it that way. Case looks exactly the same as the previous edition. Yes, caps incl as well. Buy the dock!

Mine had significant back focus. You can look under 3rd party lenses for a post I did this weekend including some samples.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15291
-Mike


----------

